# adressleiste



## MistR-X (12. Juli 2002)

also ich hab folgendes problem:
meine homepage (http://www.hammet.de) leite ich auf eine seite um weil hammet.de kein php unterstützt.
jetzt möchte ich aber dass der besucher das nicht merkt dass er sich garnicht auf http://www.hammet.de befindet,
deshalb möchte ich es so haben, dass statt zB. http://mitglied.lycos.de/blabla/index.php
http://www.hammet.de/index.php steht
aber quasi nur das http://mitglied.lycos.de/blabla/ durch http://www.hammet.de ersetzt wird weil ich schon noch die dateien sehen will
könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## sam (12. Juli 2002)

vergiss es =)
entweder du kaufst dir gescheiten space oder du begnügst dich mit der framevariante, bei der immer hammet.de in der adressleiste steht...


----------



## MistR-X (13. Juli 2002)

naja dann sag mir doch bitte wie das mit immer http://www.hammet.de geht


----------



## sam (13. Juli 2002)

möglichkeit 1: du kontaktierst deinen hoster...die können das
möglichkeit 2: du machst eine "index.htm" die ein frameset enthält wo du deine seiten immer reinlädst...so bleibt immer die url stehen


----------

